
Using Slack as a Personal Knowledge Hub - preslavrachev
https://medium.com/@preslavrachev/using-slack-as-a-personal-knowledge-hub-43ae0b139c5b
======
OJFord
Sounds like nonsense at first, but actually a pretty interesting idea.

As an article though, it could do with a proof-read :)

